# Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc



## PCtueftler (30. Oktober 2014)

*Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir hier von einigen von euch unlängst einen neuen Gaming-Pc zusammenstellen lassen, danke dafür. Da nun bald alle Komponenten bei mir ankommen wollte ich mich noch beratschlagen lassen, welche Programme denn so für einen neuen Gaming-Pc ganz nützlich sein könnten.

Ich spiele vor allem World of Warcraft im 20er Raid, Battlefield 4 und Star Wars: The Old Republic und was mir noch alles so mit dem neuen Rechner in den Sinn kommen könnte... 

Ich dachte mir vor allem brauche ich ein Programm, mit dem ich regelmäßig den Pc "säubern" kann, doch hab ich nach einigen Beiträgen die ich hier gelesen habe bemerkt, dass diese Programme wenig Anhang finden. (Bsp. TuneUpUtilities, CCleaner usw.) Schädigen diese dem Pc?

Ansonst werde ich mir Microsoft Office holen, da ich das auch für die Arbeit benötigen könnte. Außerdem möchte ich auch ein relativ gutes Antiviren-Programm. Auf meinem derzeitigen Rechner habe ich Avira Free. Wie seht ihr das bzw. was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Gibt es sonstiges Programme die fürs Zocken relevant sein könnten? Eure Meinungen würden mich wirklich sehr interessieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

PCtueftler


----------



## Crush182 (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*

Lass bloß die Finger von irgendwelchen "Gaming-Tools" oder dergleichen 

CCleaner ist (vor allem nach der Windows Updateorgie und den ganzen Anfangsinstallationen) recht nützlich.
Dannach braucht man es fast nichtmehr -denn zumindest Windows 7 hällt sich auch alleine recht sauber.
(Cookies usw. werden bei mir allerdings bei jedem schließen des Browsers von diesem gelöscht)

Anti-Virenprogramm:
Da finde ich dieses recht gut: 360safe-home page (Qihoo 360 internet security -rechts unten)
Ich bin durch einen Test, welcher auch auf pcgh.de zu lesen war, darauf gekommen.
Test Antivirus-Programme - Windows 7 - August 2014 | AV-TEST


----------



## TroaX (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*

Die wichtigsten Sachen vorab:
- AV-Software (Meine Empfehlung wäre ein kostenpflichtiges AV oder IS Tool, da diese nicht so viele False-Positives liefern und auch ohne Werbung sind - 360 Internet Security ging mir mit den FP's so dermaßen aufn Sack! Und die Werbung von Avira ist auch nicht besser! Außerdem ist der Schutzumfang bei den kostenflichtigen größer)
- No-Script oder AdBlock-Plugin (<- Zwar nicht gern gesehen. Aber es ist momentan noch die zuverlässigste Art, sich vor Drive-By Infects zu schützen)
- Einen Stick mit diversen portablen Apps vorbereiten (CCleaner, IObit und Revo Uninstaller, AdwCleaner, BlueScreenView, Autoruns, ProcessExplorer <- Alles Tools, die im Notfall helfen können)

Was Gaming angeht, brauchst du nicht mehr als die Spiele. Lass vor allem die Flossen von Pseudo-Spiele-Optimierungstools! Anonsten nimm immer nur das, was du brauchst.

Was Tune-Up und Co angeht:
- TuneUp ist berühmter Computer-Bild Werberotz! Das Tools bringt garnichts außer einen gebremsten Systemstart
- RegCleaner Pro, Advenced System Protector etc. pp. sind alles Ad-Ware Anwendungen. Aber dabei hilft dir dann ja AdwCleaner auf dem Stick


----------



## ForenTroll (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*

Freeware Antivirenprogramm, z.B. die schon genannte 360 Internet Security( ich benutze sie auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Zuvor Jahre lang Antivir), und die Hardwarefirewall von deinem Router ist alles was man braucht.
Um Videos auf zu nehmen reichen fürs erste die in den jeweiligen Treiberprogrammen enthaltenen Tool oder das vom MSI Afterburner. Zum Scheiden und Konvertieren den kostenlosen Windows Movie Maker. Später kann man dann immer noch auf die eine oder andere Bezahlversion übergehen. Beim Streamen bin ich überfragt, habe ich mich noch nie mit beschäftigt. Vielleicht noch ein Tool zum quatschen, also TS3 oder dergleichen.
Das einzige Tool was man eventuell einsetzen könnte, wäre der o.g. CCleaner. Aber auch dort, am besten Finger weg von Optimierungsoptionen.
Was aber auf gar keinen Fall fehlen darf, ist die Brain.exe. Ohne die hilft keine Firewall und kein Antivirenprogramm und man bekommt recht schnell große Routine im Installieren des Betriebssystems


----------



## PCtueftler (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*

ok, danke schon mal leute. glaube die beste variante ist da dann wirklich die mit einigen programmen auf einen usb stick zu laden und die im bedarf zu nehmen. da bin ich wohl auch auf den irrglauben reingefallen dass diverse programme das system schneller machen.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich auch möglichst wenige bis gar keine dieser programme nutzen, sondern wollte nur fragen ob es was gibt das empfehlenswert wäre um den rechner immer "sauber" zu halten bzw eben schneller zu machen.

Aber mit der Brain.exe sollte sich das auch mit unnötigen programmen deinstallieren und updaten und hin und wieder defragen ja auf das nötigste begrenzen.

@Crush182 -  ich verwende windows8.1, inwiefern das ausschlaggebend sein könnte


----------



## TroaX (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*



> CCleaner, IObit und Revo Uninstaller, AdwCleaner, BlueScreenView, Autoruns, ProcessExplorer <- Alles Tools, die im Notfall helfen können


Diese Programme bieten im Grunde alles was man brauch. Wenn du keine SSD nutzt, kannste auch alle 2-3 Monate mal SmartDefrag durchlaufen lassen. Diese Tools aufn USB-Stick (Installation lohnt nicht) und alles ist gut.

- CCleaner = Reinigen von Datenmüll in temporären Ordnern oder in der Registry.
- IObit Uninstaller oder Revo Uninstaller zum Deinstallieren von Software, um so viele Überreste wie möglich auch wegzukriegen. WICHTIG: Du solltest beide parat haben. Denn was der eine nicht an Deinstallationroutinen findet, findet der andere. Außerdem kannste mit IObit auch gleich Toolbars runterschmeißen.
- AdwCleaner kann helfen, wenn du dir bei einer unachtsamen Installation Adware-Anwendungen eingefangen hast.
- Autoruns ist sehr hilfreich, da dort alle Autostart-Routinen aufgelistet werden. Damit kannst du ungewollte Autostarts entfernen, die du nicht in der Windows Systemstartkonfiguration oder im Autostartordner drinne hast.
- BlueScreenView ist hilfreich, um dir nach einem BlueScreen die Fehlermeldungen erneut anzusehen.
- Process-Explorer ist dann hilfreich, wenn du der Meinung bist, das irgendetwas im Hintergrund läuft, was da nicht hingehört.


----------



## ForenTroll (1. November 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*



TroaX schrieb:


> Diese Programme bieten im Grunde alles was man brauch. Wenn du *keine* SSD nutzt, kannste auch alle 2-3 Monate mal SmartDefrag durchlaufen lassen. Diese Tools aufn USB-Stick (Installation lohnt nicht) und alles ist gut.


 Ich wollte nur noch mal daruf hinweisen, denn ich hatte es auch überlesen und war darauf hin leicht verwirrt.
SmartDefrag nur bei HDD und *nicht bei SSD*


----------



## PCtueftler (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*

ok, hab jetzt länger nicht mehr hier hinein gesehen. ich wollte eigtl nur nochmal so endgültig nachfragen was kann ich den wirklich effektives tun damit mein system schön schnell und effizient bleibt ohne dass ich dererlei programme installieren muss (habe außerdem 2 SSD und eine HDD). maximal defraggen und immer schön windows updates machen und unnötiges zeug vom rechner schmeißen?


----------



## TroaX (10. November 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*



PCtueftler schrieb:


> ok, hab jetzt länger nicht mehr hier hinein gesehen. ich wollte eigtl nur nochmal so endgültig nachfragen was kann ich den wirklich effektives tun damit mein system schön schnell und effizient bleibt ohne dass ich dererlei programme installieren muss (habe außerdem 2 SSD und eine HDD). maximal defraggen und immer schön windows updates machen und unnötiges zeug vom rechner schmeißen?


SSD's nach Möglichkeit nicht defragmentieren. Windows-Update's sind selbstverständlich. Alle anderen Programme, die ich aufgelistet habe sind portable und müssen nicht installiert werden. Es wäre aber immer klug, einen gewissen Toolsatz zur Hand zu haben. Windows 8.1 trimmt die SSD's automatisch. Darum musst du dich auch nicht kümmern. Das System performant zu halten ist bei einer SSD also kaum ein Problem.

Wie schon gesagt ist es auch immer gut, regelmäßig auf unnötige Installationen zu prüfen.


----------



## PCtueftler (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wichtige Programme für neuen Gaming-Pc*

ok danke


----------

